# Weekends Left Until Halloween



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

As we're in the last week of February, it got me thinking about how time is marching on.

So I counted!

There are 36 weekends left until Saturday, October 31 !!!!!!!!

If you're up and running the beginning of October, it's 32 weekends until October 3.

Better get cracking everybody!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, sounds like so little time when you put it in terms of weekends (which is probably the only time many people have to get non-work things done).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's hard to believe that almost a third of the year has come and gone, since last Halloween. I had better get to work.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

.... if I wasn't stressed yesterday, I am now.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Yikes! I still haven't begun to clear out and paint the bedroom that I swore I would get done before I started any more Halloween props!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

36 weekends doesn't sound so bad, when you consider there are only 52 weekends as soon as Halloween is over from last year. 36 weekends still sounds like alot to me.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't start to stress until the last 100 days


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember just celebrating New Years and than I blinked and now its February 23rd. Where does the time go? I told myself this year I will start early to get a good jump on Halloween.....well I got 0 props done so far! Well the NJ/PA make and take will get me in the right direction.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Darn new i shouldnt have agreed to not build until march.....
Only Kelly would make me feel like it just isnt enough time. hmmm have to buy her some wine to distract her


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn kellie thanks for that. Like I wasnt stressed enough LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> Only Kelly would make me feel like it just isnt enough time. hmmm have to buy her some wine to distract her


We'd be happy to donate a bottle of wine to this noble cause, but I think it's illegal to ship wine across state lines


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

*_bump_*

There are now 23 working weekends left!!! Halloween is 24 weekends away.

What projects does everybody have lined up for this coming Memorial Day weekend? The long weekend should be a good opportunity to get cracking on props!

I'm going to work on my cemetary fence, and hopefully start planning out my stirring witch.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Too many to list, including but not limited to...
-stirring witch
-track for ghost to fly around cemetery
-rewiring motion detector lights
-build more pillars
-mausoleum
-build 4x10 addition to back of shed for REAL shed stuff

All of the above mentioned will be take place with supervision soley or in part by Anheuser Busch


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I remember this post and that was 13 weekends ago! ~Yikes~ Since that post I have been able to get 2 1/2 props done. That is pretty good for me. I think I'm going to work on my pumpkin garden this weekend. I also want to finish my victim's reaper's gift.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ms. Wicked said:


> *_bump_*What projects does everybody have lined up for this coming Memorial Day weekend? The long weekend should be a good opportunity to get cracking on props!
> .


Spooky1 and I are driving to Ohio this weekend to visit my parents and pick up a skeleton my brother bought at a consignment shop in Chicago. My niece who is a nurse has seen it and said it's a very good quality one (the consignment shop is part of a hospital and is used to raise funds - my brother works there and has picked up some tremendous bargains). Anyway, apparently the skellie is currently residing in my parent's screened porch wearing a knit cap and an old bathrobe.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I need to finish my secret reaper project, I am hoping to have it done before the weekend. If not, that's what I'll be working on.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> All of the above mentioned will be take place with supervision soley or in part by Anheuser Busch


Hey, if you need any help with the beer...er...I mean props, you know my number!:smoking:

I keep watching that darn countdown sign whenenver I log on. It seems like a long way off but it will be here before you know it. Figure Michaels will have their Hallowen stuff out in less than three months. We literally have something going on every weekend until the middle oif July so my weekends are shot. I try to get a lot of little things done during the week and will go into overtime starting in September. I'm building 4 gravestones, re-working my cemetery columns, hopefully making an archway to span the columns, tweaking the stirring witch prop, and building some more wall panels. Other than that it's some detailed lighting and the planned purchase of an animatronic prop to be the highlight of the cemetery. I know I can get it all done but really have to move along steadily so as not to be pulling my hair out in October.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm pretty much starting from scratch this year with the new house and all. The only exception will be the few pieces I have laying around that I will try and incorporate.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wanna know whats REALLY stressful?

Take those 23 remaining weekends and put them on paper. Then cross out the ones that you know you will be gone for (vacations, 4th of July, etc.) and then birthday parties or business trips, etc.... take off anything you think you will not be able to work on...

I took out the 4th, a week long vacation out of town that knocked out TWO weekends, and a sons birthday weekend trip in August, at this point, I know that I only have *14* weekends til the first of October.

Crap!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

*fingers in ears*

I do NOT want to figure all that up... we still haven't decided absolutely if we are doing a party this year.

If we do end up doing a party, I have more stuff to add to the build list...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Who started this whole stressful thread?????


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am steadilly making progress on my list for 2009. I have finished a skeleton leaning prop, My coffin pop up zombie is done just need to install the sensor, my neck massage zombie is done and his coffin is drying as i write. I also started today on my new werewolf static prop, i have his glowing strobing eyes ordered right now.My nightmare before christmas scene is coming along, i currently have jack and zero with motorized tombstone finished, sally is done except for the hands wich i will be finishing soon. If ebay pulls through for me i hope to do a redisign on my halloween fence with new columns and two pop up heads with a haunt name lighted arch.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I am steadilly making progress on my list for 2009. I have finished a skeleton leaning prop, My coffin pop up zombie is done just need to install the sensor, my neck massage zombie is done and his coffin is drying as i write. I also started today on my new werewolf static prop, i have his glowing strobing eyes ordered right now.My nightmare before christmas scene is coming along, i currently have jack and zero with motorized tombstone finished, sally is done except for the hands wich i will be finishing soon. If ebay pulls through for me i hope to do a redisign on my halloween fence with new columns and two pop up heads with a haunt name lighted arch.


Show off!!!!!!  Just when I thought my 2 1/2 props was a good start. Sounds like you are on a roll Kprimm. Wish I had your motivation.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Kelly it was al Kellys fault. Thats right Im snitchin


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

No matter how many are left, it is safe to say there simply aren't enough. There are never enough.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... now I'm stressed! 

Thanks for this thread! LOL


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Well on the bright side,there are 2/3's more weekends left til Halloween 2010  
& now back to our regularly scheduled stress Halloween countdown calender thread......


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Kelly it was al Kellys fault. Thats right Im snitchin


You're just getting back because you missed out on an opportunity for the Unibrow last year.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dark Lord said:


> Well on the bright side,there are 2/3's more weekends left til Halloween 2010
> & now back to our regularly scheduled stress Halloween countdown calender thread......


Haha, now THATS the way to look at it! LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Unibrew or unibrow?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

June 8th...21 weekends left.....and two of them are three-day weekends, so there's an opportunity to catch up


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really need to get started on some props.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just realized today how close we're getting to Halloween, I'm definitely making a list of things that need to be done and starting on props this weekend. My main goal for this year was to not end up in a last minute rush trying to get things done like I always have in past years.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh why do I even look at this thread? It just makes me panic...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yikes. time is going fast, it doesnt help that everyone keeps saying "you know halloween is four months away, right?" grr yes! I need more time! lol.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I much further ahead than I thought I would be by this time, so no stress here. OK start the hating


----------

